# Motorhome wild camping spots on and around Arran



## Deleted member 87491

Hi all, I'm a newbie here just after any ideas on some wild / free camping spots on and around the Isle of Arran, we will be using paid campsites also but would like to take in some wild camping too. There will be one small camper and one 3.5 ton motorhome, thanks in advance. T


----------



## caledonia

There are lots of good wild spots on Arran. You will find them on the location map which you will need to be a full member to access. Enjoy Scotland in miniature


----------



## Pauljenny

Welcome.
You're in the right place.


----------



## Robmac

Welcome along.


----------



## Fisherman

*originally posted before Covid *


On Arran you are spoilt for wild camping spots.
Heres what we do when we go over in the ferry three or four times a year.

First the breakfast on the ferry is fairly good and it sets you up.
At £7.95 inc coffee or tea its certainly no rip off.
Get a copy of the bus time tables from the ferry.
Brodick has a Coop supermarket, which is the largest on the island.

When you get off the ferry head north drive through Corrie and head for Sannox.
About half a mile past sannox on your right you will see a sign for pony trekking.
Take the single track road for about 1/3rd of a mile and you will come to the forresty commission carpark, with stunning views across the firth of Clyde to Bute and Cumbrae.
If you are feeling active from there there is a fine coastal walk to the fallen stones, or if you are up for it walk all the way to Lagg Cottage.
If you are really up for it you can walk all the way to Lochranza and then return using the bus.

Next head north to Lochranza, you will find somewhere to park up during the day.
There is a lay-by next to the church, but at night the carpark for the ferry to claonaig is empty and you can park up there.

Next head south about 4 miles to Thundergay. There is an excellent lay bye on your right about 200 yards before you come to the houses of mid thundergay,
From there you can walk up to a beautiful spot with a lochin called fionann lochan. some go for a swim.

Next head further south to Blackwaterfoot were you can empty your toilet and get fresh water at the public toilets, and maybe pop into the hotel for a coffee or a meal.

Then head further south to Kildonnan and stunning views towards Pladda lighthouse and Paddys milestone out in the Irish Sea.
There is a campsite here if you fancy some hook up etc.
There are a few places for you to pull in.

Then head west to Whting bay, but you will go through a lovely village called Lagg.
You can pop into Lagg hotel for a coffee and cake or whatever takes your fancy.

Whiting bay also has a chemical waste point behind the public toilet.
Its a lovely spot to go for a walk.

Next head for Kerr point, my post below covers this stop.

Next its back to Brodick and the ferry home.

If you are feeling fit Goat Fell at 2866 ft is a tough but rewarding mountain.
On a clear day you get fantastic views across the island, and you can see Northern Ireland.
You can do it from Brodick or from Corrie.
I prefer Corrie its more direct.

Enjoy and here my post from last year.


Many moons ago as a wide eyed legless teenager, I traveled for the first time to the Isle of Arran in the firth of Clyde. I was the product of the Glasgow tenements, sandstone buildings that enveloped Glasgow like a shrine to its Victorian past. Then Glasgow had a population of around a million, it had fallen from 1.2 million after developments in Cumbernauld, East Kilbride, Livingston, and Irvine new town. Also many living in Glasgow’s centre had been rehoused in developments on its outskirts in places such as, easterhouse and drumchapel.

Well I lived close to the city centre, and like many at that time I had not ventured far beyond my home place, I had never seen a place like Arran before, it took my breath away. Large Forrests, mountains, farming land, and the sea surrounded the island reminding me there was only one way to arrive and depart from here, by the cal Mac ferry from ardrossan.

My first visit took me three miles south on foot to Lamlash. I will never forget my first sighting of lamlash bay with the holy isle neatly positioned in its bay, a gift of nature with its summit the mullach mor standing proud reaching for the clouds at over 900 feet in height. This place has history, it used to be a sanctuary for the Royal Navy. It’s from here that winston Churchill’s wish to send the troops to Northern Ireland to force the north to live within a united Ireland was refused. You can still see the remnants of two navy observation points clinging on to the side of the hillside.

I have seen, grey and common seals, otters, dolphins, various birds of prey, oyster catchers, Herons, cormoronts and red deer here.

The poi I enjoy visiting is an ad hoc carpark in the adjoining village of marganaheglish. You have the luxury of waste bins, two pick nick benches and two commemorative benches in a rural carpark large enough for about 5-6 vans.

From here you can do a coastal walk to Arran’s main village Brodick, or roam the clauchland hills.
Or take a walk along the coastline past the many splendid homes of Margnaheglish, from there into Lamlash.
Enjoy a beer and a meal at the Peirhead Inn in Lamlash.
Or you can simply sit on one of the benches and take in the beauty of this place.

If you are looking for a more energetic break you can do the Arran coastal walk (59miles) I have done this twice and it’s a fantastic walk. You can base yourself in Brodick and use the local buses to get you back each day then return you to where you left of the day before, till you have completed the route.
Or you can climb Arran’s highest mountain Goat Fell 2866 ft, on a clear day you can see Northern Ireland.
Or walk through glen Sannox up over the saddle into the beautiful glen Rosa and back to Brodick.
Simply get the bus from Brodick to Sannox then commence your 10 mile hike.

If you fancy a trip to the holy isle you can get a boat from Lamlash and spend the day on the island.
The island is owned by a religious sect who are very welcoming to visitors.
You can walk to the top of the island and reach the summit the mullach mor and enjoy a 360o seascape.

Arran is generally welcoming to visitors with Motorhomes, and there are plenty of places to visit.
The west side of the island is very quiet and the views over the kilbrannan sound to kintyre are wonderful, particularly on a clear night, when the sun sets in the West,

To get to my favourite poi when you get of the ferry from ardrossan drive 3 miles south to Lamlash then on arrival immediately take the left turn into marganaheglish. You will see signs for the hospital. Drive along the road for 1.5 miles till you come to the end. The carpark is on your right.

The ferry takes 55 minutes and two adults and a mh less than 6m costs £47 return.
The ferry is subsidised by the Scottish government using its road tariff equivalent scheme.
This scheme now applies to all of Scotland’s islands appart from the Orkney and Shetland’s. But plans are afoot to include them in the near future.

So the poi on Arran’s marganaheglish is my favourite poi to date, what’s yo


----------

